# New member saying hello & seeking guidance



## chogsie (Mar 12, 2008)

I plan to move to Cyprus (hopefully near Paralimni for what it's worth).

Can anyone point me to an accurate, helpful step by step guide of what I need to do and when please.

I will be just about be able to buy a property and get started, so I then only need to find work enough to sustaine a modest lifestyle with my wife.

I am prepared to return to the UK to work at minimum wage if I have to because I won't need to pay accomodation in short bursts and I think the UK tax will be favourable - but I'd rather scratch a living without doing so.

Can I just literally turn-up, register my presence and stay - even if I can't find work or can I be kicked out and wasted my time buying a property? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi ~ welcome to the Forum. A very informative site we have found is fitzgeraldcyprus.com As well as being a 'property agent' there is a wealth of information inclusive of employment & tax information. As everybody says research, research before you commit. I'm no expert, but you are entitled as a EU Citizen to look for work in any other member country. Be careful of the income tax issue, because once resident in Cyprus any earnings whether in the UK or elsewhere are deemed taxable.
Good Luck
Chris

Just remembered Rent A Villa In Paphos also has some useful links, as does yummymummy's site especially as regards taxation.
Chris


----------



## chogsie (Mar 12, 2008)

Chris,

Thanks for the links. I take your cautionary note about tax, didn't know that.

I too thought being in the EU would mean I could be out of work anywhere, especially if I owned property. A property agent I spoke to just now says I'd be safe even without work.

I hear that Paralimni is the cheaper end of the island do you agree with that?


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

There's no pressure to be in full time employment, but without any benefits the dream could become a nightmare. Don't expect to earn mega bucks, but then again the cost of living despite what some people say is a darn sight cheaper than here in the UK.
We bought off plan buying property in Polemi about 17 kms outside of Paphos, which is due for completion this July. Not too sure on property prices at the other end of the island, but away from the tourist trap I believe it is slightly cheaper. No doubt other members will advise you on that? The North is definately cheaper, but comes with some risk over land ownership.
As you might have guessed we are looking to move once finances allow, probably in about two years. Job wise I'm game for anything provided it puts food on the table & pays to run a car. Keep in touch especially as you may get there before us!
Kind regards Chris


----------



## chogsie (Mar 12, 2008)

Chris,

By the way, my real name is Tim, I appreciate the conversation. It would be nice to have a buddy going into this.

We are on a tight budget, I have a house to sell and just enough profit to get us a small villa.

My wife has been out four times, her father lives on his own in Paralimni, she loves the sun, the location and the lifestyle. I've never been, I think I'll like it.

We are fed up with life in the UK, we've had three kids, they're adults now and we want some sunshine to look at.

Like you, I'd do any job as long as it puts bread on the table, I have passed City & Guilds Plumbing but have never done it for a living (yet), I'm a self-taught computer geek and I am learning Greek. Wish I was a professional of but I'm not. I'll turn my hand to anything, whatever it takes.

We fly out at the end of May for a week, in that time we need to see property (resale & off-plan), we need to get to grips with legalities etc (you're ahead of me there without doubt). 

If we see a resale and if it can be held, we need to sell our house quickly. 

You've taken the off-plan route, I'd be interested to know how it works, I think it would mean delaying our moving date somewhat but we could reduce our mortgage considerably before moving?

Regards


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Seeking Help and Guidance*

Hi Tim,
I've responded by e-mail in respect of your last contact. Buying off plan whilst obviously having to find a deposit has given us some breathing space, also the knowledge that the property is increasing in value. The only issue we have been frustrated by is the lack of information as to whats happening on the building site. We're going back across first week in May to have a look and meet up with those involved from Lawyer to builder.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## chogsie (Mar 12, 2008)

Chris

Thanks for the assistance, we'll certainly be considering off-plan. 

There's also another option, we could buy two small apartments for the same money, this would give us an income as well (assuming we research the market correctly of course). Don't fancy being in a tiny apartment though, so we're not too keen on this idea.


----------



## exja (Oct 25, 2007)

Before you meet up at the emigration office; you need have to have the following documents. 
1. Passport (original + copy)
2. Rental or sales agreement (original + copy)
3. Bank Statements from Cyprus Bank min 1000 CYP (1 CYP = NOK 14,50) 
4. Pension certificate
5. Insurance for medical treatment (Health card)
6. 4 Photos, 7. CYP 25 for registration
8. Marriage Certificate
Phone to the Emigration Office in Limassol is .: 00357 25805200

After searching at the internet for updated info regarding moving to Cyprus, I found this website<snip>


----------



## chogsie (Mar 12, 2008)

exja,

Thanks for the reply, there's quite a bit of detail there for me, thanks. All those little insignificants that catch you out!

I'll copy your post into my archive, thaqnks again.

I downloaded a book the other week, 'Buying A Prorperty In Cyprus', that was highly informative, worth the £15GBP. 

regards, Tim


----------

